# Survey



## GoLucky (Oct 26, 2009)

How did you feel the Survey exam was?


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought it went well - the problem selection seemed to play to the strengths (&amp; references) I brought to the exam. finished AM session w/ hour+ to spare, PM session w/ 1/2 hr +-


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 26, 2009)

I was referring to the CA Special Survey exam.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

i misread the question :dunno:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 26, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> i misread the question :dunno:


I'd say the question was poorly worded.......


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 26, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I'd say the question was poorly worded.......


Agreed.

Well, since I have experience in this I would like to say is that it really doesn't matter how you feel. The CA special surveying exam is hard. I thought that I had failed it but I guess that I got one or two points above the cut score and passed.

Just sit back and enjoy the ride!


----------



## humner (Oct 26, 2009)

I was tempted to yell out, "May I phone a friend", better judgement held me to the test. Hope everyone did well.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok Sorry, let me re-word the question.

How was the CA Special Surveying exam conducted on the 24th Oct 2009?


----------



## OCballer (Oct 27, 2009)

DEEPTHI said:


> Ok Sorry, let me re-word the question.
> How was the CA Special Surveying exam conducted on the 24th Oct 2009?



Well, I thought it was fair. Nothing surprising really. The hardest thing about this exam is the time limit. Completed over 40 questions, blindly guessed at 8 or 9. Out of the 40 questions, guessed at 5 or 6. So, with the cut score being between 28 to 30, I have a good chance, but who knows. You really just have to sit back and enjoy the long 13 weeks.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow good for you. You did really well as per your numbers.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Oct 27, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> I thought it went well - the problem selection seemed to play to the strengths (&amp; references) I brought to the exam. finished AM session w/ hour+ to spare, PM session w/ 1/2 hr +-


Glad it went well EM!


----------



## OCballer (Oct 28, 2009)

DEEPTHI said:


> Wow good for you. You did really well as per your numbers.



On the same boat as you. Second time taking survey after passing the seismic and 8 hr exams. How'd you think you did? There wre around 3 questions that I completed but couldn't match the multiple choice. Either poorly written questions or lack of execution on my part, or a little bit of both.

Did you think it was harder than April's exam? I don't remember April's exam.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought it was much harder than the April exam. I could not match the answers for a lot of the, If you could not match only 3 of them you did excellnt!


----------



## OCballer (Oct 28, 2009)

DEEPTHI said:


> I thought it was much harder than the April exam. I could not match the answers for a lot of the, If you could not match only 3 of them you did excellnt!



Well, some were pretty tricky, took me like 6 mins to figure them out, thus leaving no time left for others. I hope others found it difficult as well so the cut score can be as low as possible.


----------



## J_S (Oct 29, 2009)

It was hard, but I think I matched answers to about 40. Made a calculated guess at couple and blind guessed the rest. The cutoff should be around 30 so I am just hoping for the best.


----------



## Isableau (Oct 30, 2009)

[i think it was ok. I finished all the questions before the time was up. Lots of questions were practical applications something that i did in my previous job: land development and surveying company. I had surveying in my BS, post-grad and MS.


----------



## OCballer (Oct 31, 2009)

Isableau said:


> [i think it was ok. I finished all the questions before the time was up. Lots of questions were practical applications something that i did in my previous job: land development and surveying company. I had surveying in my BS, post-grad and MS.


The exam must seem elementary to you. Well you are lucky to have the opportunity, most of us just go over the CUMO book a couple times and do as many practice problems as we can in preparation for the exam. Likewise, the seismic is very easy for me, because I have been doing building design for the past 3yrs. But time limit is also very short.

Spent most of my time doing survey problems, hopefully the second time is the last time.


----------

